
The perk companies should be offering employees: Help with housing - SirLJ
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/07/19/the-perk-companies-should-be-offering-employees-help-with-housing-commentary.html
======
davidjnelson
A few ways I've seen or can imagine for how to own a nice house in the Bay
Area:

a) Get through the gauntlet at Google/Facebook; have a low quality of life
living with roommates etc. for 10 years; save and invest like crazy

b) work for a mid size pre ipo start up that has a great exit

c) win the lottery

d) inherit a house from your parents

e) have rich and generous parents who buy you a house or give you a massive
chunk of cash for a down payment

f) become an executive

g) start a highly profitable business

h) buy in the exurbs and have an awful commute

i) move to Seattle or similar

j) work remotely and leave the Bay Area

k) buy a house and split the mortgage with three or four friends

l) buy a place you don't like, and use the equity to upgrade every five years
until you are in a nice house

Those all seem like they would work. Any other methods?

------
dv_dt
I think the name for "help with housing" is income... otherwise we are just
looking at the return of company towns.

~~~
revmoo
Agreed, this is a terrifically dumb idea. It's bad enough that you usually
lose your healthcare after being let go.

------
borplk
No perk better than cash. I don't want a nanny company.

~~~
davidjnelson
Agree. But companies aren't offering enough salary to buy something nice with
a short commute.

